# Hi new to the group.



## dustyslaw (May 24, 2015)

Just finished my first build of a plywood smoke house 2'x2'x4' based in North of Scotland. Now wondering how best to fire it up. Wondering if anybody could help. 

Regards 

Dustyslaw.


----------



## wade (May 24, 2015)

Hi Dusty. Welcome to the group.

Are you looking for advice regarding a smoke generator for the smokehouse?

Post up a couple of photos and we can see if we can help.

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2015)

Hello Dusty. Welcome to the family!   Pictures my man.  We need pictures!  As many angles as you can think of!  We can help you with this but we need to see what you have.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dustyslaw (May 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dustyslaw
__ May 25, 2015






I have now fitted a lower door and once I find a suitable ignition source for it will be placing it outside on legs and putting sarking board on the outside to protect it from the elements.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 25, 2015)

Hi Dusty, welcome to the "Family"

You've picked the right site for advice, plenty of knowledge and enthusiasm on here.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (May 25, 2015)

Hello Dusty. BEAUTIFUL smoke house.  You got skills buddy.  Many folks may miss that.  That is a work of ART!  Well done!  I would think just an electric hot plate should do the job ( HIGH wattage ).  Do you know electrics?  I would say a hot plate should do the job. in that small smoke house.  YES! it will take quite a while to get up to temp but you have done such a good job on the build I don't think that time would be unreasonable.  IF you know electrics I have an idea for you.  I will not put it on the open forum but PM me.


----------



## smokewood (May 25, 2015)

Go on Danny you gotta share the ideas, you got me intrigued now. 

Ooh Sorry Dusty, welcome to the group.


----------



## wade (May 26, 2015)

Hi Dusty - That looks great. Elegant and functional too

Are you looking to hold the smoke generator in the bottom of the smokehouse or have it separately outside. Depending on what you are intending to smoke the heat produced may have to be a consideration. I know that it is not finished yet but I cannot see any obvious flue at the top or air intake at the bottom. These are important as you need to keep a steady flow of smoke passing over the food rather than simply encasing the food in smoke. 

For something that size a pellet smoke generator should work well. Something like an AMNPS will produce good quantities of relatively cool smoke over many hours. I would recommend though that it is located outside of the main smokehouse in a fire resistant side box and the smoke piped in near the bottom - similar to the "mailbox mod" that others on here use. Keeping the generator outside the main smokehouse will also allow for the better dispersal of any combustion heat before the smoke hits the food.

The air and smoke entering at the bottom of the smokehouse would then rise up through the food and exit the flue at the top.

If you have not seen one then here is a clip of the pellet smoke generator being used in an offset smoker for cold smoking. The principle would be the same when using one with your smokehouse. You may want to skip to 6 minutes into the clip to see the smoke.



There are other generators that work with sawdust too.


----------



## smokewood (May 26, 2015)

Nice video Wade, what would the cost be using that amount of pellets?  I thought that the moisture content of pellets was just below 10% and that should be dry enough to light, or have you left them out in the rain you naughty boy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had a look at the Pro Q cold smoke  generator but I thought it was a bit small so I made my own cold smoker which was easy enough.  I use dust and it smokes for about 24 to 26 hours without overloading it. It is quite similar to the AMNPS













My DIY Cold Smoker.jpg



__ smokewood
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2015)

Hello.  James my idea is to put a dimmer light switch in line with the power source to the hot plate.  You can understand why I would not explain that here.

OK folks.  Dusty wants to hot and cold smoke.  ( PM ).  So the obvious answer for cold smoke is some sort of "mailbox" mod.  Easy peasy.  He wants this to be STAND ALONE.  I suggested electric but he does not want to deal with that.  SO!  My only thought is propane.  Charcoal in a plywood smoke house does NOT fill me with confidence.  PLUS he will have to open the door too often to check the fire.  I don't see any other choice than propane.  Any ideas?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (May 26, 2015)

I see what you mean, great idea though. I thought it was just for cold smoking, being made of wood and all.  I agree with you Danny by process of elimination.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 26, 2015)

Hi James, good idea from Danny, BUT, please check wattage rating of dimmer switch to the wattage of the Hot Plate, could easily over load switch and set on fire

Dusty, I would go with Electric, easy to control etc, no naked flames, PM if you need any help, if not Propane next best thing.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (May 26, 2015)

Good point  Smoking Monkey electrickery can be an iffy thing to play around with, and it takes no prisoners.


----------



## wade (May 26, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Nice video Wade, what would the cost be using that amount of pellets?  I thought that the moisture content of pellets was just below 10% and that should be dry enough to light, or have you left them out in the rain you naughty boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol - No. They stay in their plastic sacks and are in a dry garden shed/smokery. It is not the lighting that was the problem but the guaranteed continuity of burn. That is no longer a problem now though.

That generator gives me about 18 hours and so it just gets refilled night and morning of I want to smoke continuously. 

The price? Now you have made me go outside and weigh pellets... My generator full load weighs 475 g. Based upon the Hickory pellets that I buy in 60 pound lots the price per 475g load = 29p. Based on an 18 hour smoke that works out at 1.6p per hour.

Yes I agree, the ProQ is tiny and I could never get enough smoke from mine. That was why I started to try a few alternatives. I also tried the Smoke Daddy generators but since finding thw AMNPS I have needed to look no further.

Yours looks like a much more sensible size though













IMAG0208.jpg



__ wade
__ May 26, 2015


















ProQ Smoke generator.jpg



__ wade
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (May 27, 2015)

Hi Wade

Where in the UK did you get the AMNPS or did you import it  if so what where the charges?

Thanks


----------



## dustyslaw (May 27, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Wade I have put a lower vent in the area of my smoking chamber and fitted vents to the top of my smoker the picture I put up was whilst I was in the process of building it. 

My plan is to hot and cold smoke hopefully, the produce I will hopefully be smoking will vary through the seasons, mostly fish during the summer (trout,salmon, mackerel, pollock,cod, basically anything I catch I'll try). Then come the back end of the year Venison, rabbit, pheasant, partridge, ducks, possibly chicken if we have to many cockerels, also got a couple of pigs that will be slaughtered so possibility of doing pork in it too. 

I think propane burner would be best don't want to be running electric across my drive way to where I'm going to finally place the smoker. 













image.jpg



__ dustyslaw
__ May 27, 2015






Regards

Dustyslaw


----------



## wade (May 27, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Wade
> 
> Where in the UK did you get the AMNPS or did you import it  if so what where the charges?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Brian

I order them direct from Todd at Amazen Products in the USA. Even with shipping it works out very inexpensive - if you don't want the pellets included, with shipping it will be in the region of £35 and it usually arrives within 7 days. Todd is an Admin on this site and he is renowned for his exceptional customer service.

https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

Wade


----------



## wade (May 27, 2015)

Hi Dusty

I think that you have a great cold smoker there that will smoke everything that you have mentioned above - and more. I hope that it will perform as well as you expect as a hot smoker too.

Have you smoked much fish before? If you need any advice let me know as I regularly smoke the fish for our local fishing community. I probably smoke and pack about 15 fish per week and have 6 trout in the smoker at the moment.


----------



## dustyslaw (May 28, 2015)

Hi Wade, I've never actually ran a smoker this is a new venture I saw a very good way of producing produce that will be slightly different to everything else. 

Regards 

Dusty.


----------



## wade (May 28, 2015)

dustyslaw said:


> Hi Wade, I've never actually ran a smoker this is a new venture I saw a very good way of producing produce that will be slightly different to everything else.


Once you get it going you will have no shortage of friends bringing they catch round for you to smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Cheese and bacon will also smoke very well in there as will things like sausage and salami. You may even want to try some country ham (Parma style ham). Once you try curing and cold smoking a few things you will get seriously hooked.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2015)

Hello.  Smokin Monkey was right about the electric and the dimmer.  That's why I went no farther with it after hearing Dusty didn't have the experience.

Do you have experience with propane, appliances and building things out of metal?  My thought is using an oven from a caravan.  No more details there as I don't want anyone blowing up their house.  I would help you by PM or phone.  My guess would be no.

SO!  It seems EASY propane is about it.  I will post a link below to a burner.  I think it is much bigger than needed in your smoke house.  BUT add a needle valve at the tank end and you might be ok.  Even better if you could find a smaller one.  It also allows you to add a pan on top of the burner for the smoking product.  Just an Idea and not much money.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-GAS...063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19e1a38b6f


----------



## kiska95 (May 28, 2015)

Hi Wade,

Were do you get your pellets for all of your smokes?


----------



## dustyslaw (May 28, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Smokin Monkey was right about the electric and the dimmer.  That's why I went no farther with it after hearing Dusty didn't have the experience.
> 
> Do you have experience with propane, appliances and building things out of metal?  My thought is using an oven from a caravan.  No more details there as I don't want anyone blowing up their house.  I would help you by PM or phone.  My guess would be no.
> 
> ...



Cheers Danny, 

Definitely propane will be my best route I had already looked at one of those burners actually but was hoping someone would suggest one before I bought one lol. I'm not superb at metal fabrication but Father in law is an engineer and top class welder. 

I think I'll try the burner if it don't work out I can use it for boiling dog food or making fishing leads. 

Wade already got people waiting lol. Looking forward to trying to smoke anything at least once. 

Regards 

Dusty.


----------



## wade (May 29, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Wade,
> 
> Were do you get your pellets for all of your smokes?


The American BBQ Company - http://www.americanbbq.co.uk/

Daren there is very helpful. I am buying my new FEC-120 from them too.


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

You won the lottery Wade????? What with a GMG DC on a whim and now a FEC 120 you are building one hellova list of guy goodies! Lol!

Thanks form the pellet tip


----------



## wade (May 29, 2015)

The FEC-120 is for a business venture. The DC was different though.. it was just sitting there in the ''showroom'' whispering ''buy me... buy me...'' How could i refuse? No - i had seen photos of it and thought that it was too small to be practical - but when i saw it, it was the perfect quick-bbq size. I must say that it has proved to be amazing so far.


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Wade,

Isn't that funny they all talk to me too but my friend DIDDY (Dissociative identity disorder) keeps talking me out of it. I must fight harder! Where's the pills DIDDY the PILLS!!!!!! Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Wade

One of the guys local to me and is on the "other" Forum has one been using a FEC 120 for a while for his business he is Smokin' Barbeque. he may have some tips


----------



## kc5tpy (May 29, 2015)

Well we do seem to have 2 threads in one but so long as no one is confused.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

High Dusty.  Well MOST ovens from a caravan offers you a small propane burner, a thermo coupler, a pilot light, and a temperature control.  So with those 4 things your smoke house can run pretty much like your house oven.  As the smoke house cools the burner fires up and as it reaches temp the burner goes out just leaving the pilot light lit.  Add a smoke generator or a mailbox mod and a smoker generator and you are off and running.  Set your temp and and pretty much forget.  The used caravan oven will cost more than just a burner, but that burner is pretty large for your smoke house so will need constant monitoring.  You will also constantly be turning the gas off and then going back to relight the burner.  Doors open and all that goes with that.  If I ever get off my bum I plan to convert a '50s fridge to a smoker.  I have the fridge.  I plan to use a domestic propane oven but I think a caravan oven should work in your smoke house.  Used caravan ovens can be found on E-Bay.  I would make sure they have a pilot light.  THAT is necessary to control the temp.  Just my opinions. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Hi dusty
still think electricity is the better option than gas if you are going down that route. wood n gas flame dont mix
All you need is single electric hot plate with thermostatic control defo not a dimmer (sorry danny)
The plate should be about 1.5kw about £15 on amazon plugged into a 13 amp socket that is RCD protected for outdoor use either at the consumer unit or in an rcd protected socket if its an outdoor socket. You should also ensure that the cable is protected for any prolonged use. i would also suggest flame retarding the smoker just incase. To be truthful nothing like this should be left unattended for long periods with lecky or gaz if you are considering then a cold smoke generator is the option of choice. a fellow on the other forum has a similar build and manages nicely with a proq

hope this helps


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Just re read the thread and noticed you are considering hot smoke? Nust a question but wouldnt your lovely joinery work buckle and distort as the heat takes the moisture out of the wood? Central heating does it in a house just a thought. but beautiful cold smoker


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

Isn't cleaning going be problematic in a wooden hot smoker, and what are the health & hygiene implications with meat juices soaking into the wood.


----------



## kiska95 (May 30, 2015)

Hi im with smoke wood on this. most smokers with a gas or lecy power supplies would be metal i would think. those that are not only use the heat supply to get the wood chips smoking but if the object is to keep temp low then the heat source would negate that and could put any non cured foods into the danger zone temp wise but i could be wrong


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

I hinted at it earlier but I am with Steve and Brian on this. I think you have made a great cold smoke house though Dusty and will be perfect for your fish - and anything else that you want to cold smoke. Unless you line it with something like stainless steel, if you do try to hot smoke in it I think that you will quickly destroy all of your hard work and the wood is likely to quickly become saturated with meat juices and quickly become a bacteria paradise.


----------



## dustyslaw (May 30, 2015)

Many thanks guys for all the help and problem solving ideas. 

All points have been noted thanks turns out in a different way that the burner is larger than I measured lol wasn't thinking it arrived today and won't be suitable for inside so Plan B for a hot smoker is the old gas cooker I have in the shed for boiling dog food an making fishing weights oven is now a possibility for a conversion. 

Cold smoke in the one I have built at the moment so now I was wondering the difference between running your smoker with dust, chips,  pellets or wood acquired and chipped or shaved myself. I really like the idea of the amaze smoke box I'm assuming that it would mean I would have to use pellets only. 

Regards 

Dusty.


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

Not really you can use dust if you want.


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

dustyslaw said:


> Cold smoke in the one I have built at the moment so now I was wondering the difference between running your smoker with dust, chips, pellets or wood acquired and chipped or shaved myself. I really like the idea of the amaze smoke box I'm assuming that it would mean I would have to use pellets only.


Hi Dusty

Regarding the end result there will be little difference - it is more about what wood you have readily available and the reliability of the specific smoke generator that you are using. Over the years I have tried sawdust, shavings, chunks and pellets and I have found the pellets to be the most reliable for me. Others though prefer sawdust. Both are readily available in a number of different "flavours" here in the UK.

The simplest way of creating smoke is to light a pile of sawdust and shavings under your meat/fish - and I knew a commercial smokery in Dungeness that used to do just that. Unfortunately that can be a little hit and miss when it comes to reliabiltiy and can produce fairly erratic smoke with lots of heat.













Sawdust.jpg



__ wade
__ May 30, 2015






You can also use sawdust in something like a ProQ spiral. I have one of these but found that it gave relatively little smoke and was unreliable. Others on here though I know have had success with them













ProQ.jpg



__ wade
__ May 30, 2015






There are pumped air generators too, This was one of the first generators I imported from the USA. I had some success with it however its reliability over a 24 hour smoke was not very good













SmokeDaddy.jpg



__ wade
__ May 30, 2015






You can also get electric smokers that use pressed wood "biscuits". These are very reliable however the biscuits are proprietary and it can worl out quite expensive to run.













Bradley.jpg



__ wade
__ May 30, 2015






The one I use now for all of my smoking is a pellet smoke generator. The most popular ones on the forum here are the AMNPS and the AMNTS. Both are used in slightly different situations but I have found both to be very reliable - with the AMNPS being the generator I now use in preference.

AMNPS













AMNPS.jpg



__ wade
__ May 30, 2015






AMNTS and AMNPS













AMNTS.jpg



__ wade
__ May 30, 2015






If you would like to try out either a ProQ or an AMNPS or AMNTS then please let me know and I can arrange for you to borrow one for a couple of weeks.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey (May 30, 2015)

Hi Dusty, this is the first smoker I built, it used a Air Pumped Smokai unit. it's fitted to the out side of the chamber, so easy to refill. It runs pellets.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152549/new-member-new-smoker-build

Smokin Monkey


----------



## pops6927 (May 30, 2015)

I built and have used a wooden smokehouse for the last 5 years, here's the thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88853/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse

Heat flows up, not out.  Draft one side on the bottom and the other side on the top and you get safe smoke flow; I use 1 ft. square pavers on the bottom and standing up on all 3 sides to absorb any horizontal heat.  I invented the mailbox mod ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120439/amnps-and-smokehouse-mods#post_798937) and use it frequently, esp. with corn cob pellets ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149282/bestcob-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps ).


----------



## wade (May 31, 2015)

Great looking smokehouse Pops. There you go Dusty - it just proves that you can hot smoke in wood.

Pops, how do you do your brisket/pulled pork - do you have shelf racks that you put in? How do you clean any meat drips and splatters that get soaked onto the wood? I pressure spray the inside of my steel smokers every month or so - I guess that would not be practical with the wood ?


----------



## wade (May 31, 2015)

Pops6927 said:


> I invented the mailbox mod ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120439/amnps-and-smokehouse-mods#post_798937) and use it frequently, esp. with corn cob pellets ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149282/bestcob-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps ).


The corn pellets are different - I will try to get some over here. I am confused about them though reading the bag... Are they horse feed or horse bedding?  Does the smoke smell of corn?

Edit

Have just been reading about them - It looks as if they are used for absorbing liquid in the horse stalls. I can find non-specific wood pellets for sale for that purpose here - but not corn pellets.


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

Hi
Great smoker pops and great invention. We can get an American Mailbox in the UK for £35 quid so that's a one on the list of "to do's"

But back to the wooden Hot /Cold smoking debate...................... You obviously can hot smoke in a wooden enclosure as they did for many many years up and down the Northumberland coast. Fishermen smoked the deluge of Herring that used to come to our shores in huts on the beach or upturned boats. However the savvy ones realising wood and open flame done mix built brick smoke houses, Craster Kippers you may have heard of them?????? well they built theirs in 1856 and its the only one left.

I suppose you could hot smoke in any type container, its just what happens next???????

Pops has been using his for 5 years so got to be OK for Dusty? Only an opinion mind but................
Forth Worth TX is a different weather environment to North Scotland so I'm with wade on the bacteria and cleaning implications, environmental health springs to mind after some dodgy chicken? 
Also pops smoker is 3.5 times the volume of Dusty's, so better heat distribution over a greater area (longer to heat though). Less chance of directed hot spots for spontaneous combustion. 
With 1 inch paving slabs surrounding the burner there's less chance of a flame over to the wood if any fat splashes down, which it will. 
Pops also had drip trays arranged as a "Catcher" I imagine for the same reason. 
I would imagine that Pops has a bigger back yard for his smoker (well everything in Texas is bigger isn't that so Danny?) so burning the house down may not be a concern. 

But can you just imagine the conversation with Insurance loss assessor and the fire brigade in the UK...................."So what your saying is you had a naked flame gas burner linked to a propane tank in a enclosed small wooden enclosure?"  "Yes"  - "And you had it near to your house and left it burning for 8 hours" "Yes"  "And you didn't open it to have a look to see if there was a problem?" "No didn't want any heat loss" "Didn't you notice the smoke?"  "Its a Smoker!!!!!!!!" 

Morals of the story, either, should have had accidental damage cover on you buildings insurance :hit: or think again about putting gas burners in small wooden boxes. Just saying.

A Neighbour of Pops, Richard Rawlings of Gas Monkey Garage once said to a buyer from the UK (not a quote but you will get the gist) " We aint got the restrictions or regulations you have, this is the USA man! possibly Moral number 3?

Protect it, line it or.................don't do it!


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

Hi

Check out Pat1200's "building my old smokey" pictures............. about a 2 or 3 foot deep square stone trough with the wooden enclosure on top. Easier to clean and sanitise the base. Oh and a separate stone built wood fired heat source. Me thinks he has thought this issue through.


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

Hey Wade,

On the corn thing they actually sell corn heating burners in the US, suppose to give a sweet smell when burning maybe like pop corn? But depends on the US state you are in for cost. For some its shelled corn and is granular rather than a pellet so burner delivery is different but others are a Corn Bio-mass pellet fuel

Quote.....

"For most people, the pellet made from corn is a kind of commendable feed for various animals. However, corn pellet is also an alternative biomass fuel with an increased availability of fuel resources, generally used to create a source of heat for residential and sometimes industrial spaces.
Corn pellets come from a renewable source as with wood pellets, which, together with their cleaning burning, makes them eco-friendly. At the same time, burning corn pellets creates a wonderful sweet scent. They can offer the same cost-effective heating as wood pellets.

The horse feed and piddle absorbers are a different thing


----------



## smokin monkey (May 31, 2015)

> But back to the wooden Hot /Cold smoking debate...................... You obviously can hot smoke in a wooden enclosure as they did for many many years up and down the Northumberland coast. Fishermen smoked the deluge of Herring that used to come to our shores in huts on the beach or upturned boats. However the savvy ones realising wood and open flame done mix built brick smoke houses, Craster Kippers you may have heard of them?????? well they built theirs in 1856 and its the only one left.



Been to Craster Smoke House, and fished off the sea wall their, I think there is also a smoke house in Whitby, near the steps to go up to the Whitby Monestary. Also spent a lot of time fishing off Whitby Sea walls/Pier.

I would look at using Vermiculit as the insulator, very light and easy to use. Mix 5-1 with cement then add water, can form it into any shape you require. 
The techical specifications 



> Comparing the insulating lightweight concrete produced by mixing vermiculite and cement, depending on how it is mixed, this concrete is around 80% to 90% less heavy in weight sense, per same volume, than a conventional heavy/hard concrete. One inch or 25.4mm of vermiculite insulation layer thickness will have the equal insulating property values as 508 millimeters – 20″ thick regular concrete layer has. How is that for an interesting differences in material?



I have lined a Catering BBQ with this stuff and a Beer Keg Tandoori Oven.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






It's easy to handle just use a Plastering Float to push in to place a smooth off.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2015)

Wade said:


> The corn pellets are different - I will try to get some over here. I am confused about them though reading the bag... Are they horse feed or horse bedding?  Does the smoke smell of corn?
> 
> Edit
> 
> Have just been reading about them - It looks as if they are used for absorbing liquid in the horse stalls. I can find non-specific wood pellets for sale for that purpose here - but not corn pellets.


They are horse bedding.  My dad used crushed corn cobs as smouldering material in his smokehouses vs. wood sawdust, chips or chunks.  It produced a less bitter, sweeter smoke.  Todd Johnson found some corn cob pellets and sent me some to try, made by Best Cob[emoji]174[/emoji] in the midwest (corn belt).  They have no additives, glues or binders, just steam-pressed into pellets.  And with them in the AMNPS, they have that distinct aroma of corn cobs, brought back memories waking up on a cold winter morning, our room filled with corn cob smoke (a leak in the chimney) and knowing dad was smoking hams and bacons again!  Found out that Tractor Supply carried them all across the US for horse bedding.  They are a 40 lb. bag for about $20 US.  A milder, sweeter smoking material and inexpensive, too!  Thank Todd Johnson for the discovery!


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

I'm very impressed Smokin Monkey they look superb


----------



## dustyslaw (May 31, 2015)

Many thanks again everyone great to see everybody's ideas and variations of the same units in different ways. 

I'm veering towards the Amaze pellet burner in an outside box piped in to the smoker for cold smoking just means I'm going to have to get my smoker in to the position I want on legs and get the exterior boards on and peaked roof before lighting it up. 

As for placement of my smoker kiska95 it's going to be 50 meters away from the house and not near anything combustible just hope it don't go on fire if I'm not in as my nearest neighbour is 3 miles away and nearest fire station 18 miles away. 

Regards 

Dusty.


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

Yep 50 yds seems like a plan but i wonder how far a propane bottle travels when it goes pop. with lecy it only trips the RCD
Huston we have a problem!


----------



## smokewood (May 31, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Yep 50 yds seems like a plan but i wonder how far a propane bottle travels when it goes pop. with lecy it only trips the RCD
> Huston we have a problem!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 31, 2015)

Well; actually what is left of  tank will go UP.  Where does what is left come down?  Well you would have to factor in how full it was and also the wind conditions.  Explosions like that are very interesting to investigate.  I would reckon the blast radius of that scenario would be 20-25 feet max.  Now gun powder depending on how it is packed can be a different story.  Fire damage to your house from a wooden smoke house 50 yards away is almost non existent.  Unless you are in Texas and the DRY grass catches fire.  But that is not a problem here.  Also In Texas the roofing material is mostly a tarmac like substance.  So more likely to catch fire.  Roofing material here is mostly slate.  Slate don't burn.  I built and regularly use a black powder cannon in Texas.  Have used gun powder all my life.  We are NOT talking gun powder but have even built pipe bombs for fun in my younger days.  I have blown up a LOT of sh, stuff!!  I understand explosions and the resulting fires.  Nothing beats a GOOD EXPLOSION!  Well there it is dustyslaw.  The choice is yours.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

Wow? What a leap smoker to pipe bombs go figure


----------



## dustyslaw (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Danny, Kiska95, 

If you read my last post my plan is now to Cold Smoke with the plan to possibly hot smoke at a later date. Get one thing going first think I have too many irons in the fire with both. 

Wade I will get back to you on when I get 5 minutes been kind of hectic today. 

Regards 

Dusty.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 1, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi
> Great smoker pops and great invention. We can get an American Mailbox in the UK for £35 quid so that's a one on the list of "to do's"
> 
> But back to the wooden Hot /Cold smoking debate...................... You obviously can hot smoke in a wooden enclosure as they did for many many years up and down the Northumberland coast. Fishermen smoked the deluge of Herring that used to come to our shores in huts on the beach or upturned boats. However the savvy ones realising wood and open flame done mix built brick smoke houses, Craster Kippers you may have heard of them?????? well they built theirs in 1856 and its the only one left.
> ...





kiska95 said:


> Yep 50 yds seems like a plan but i wonder how far a propane bottle travels when it goes pop. with lecy it only trips the RCD
> Huston we have a problem!


You asked the question.  I was just trying to help by explaining what would happen in the explosion and resulting fire you seem to be convinced is going to happen when using gas for heat in a wooden smoke house.  NO! I am not an explosives expert.  I was only explaining my personal experiences with gun powder.  YES! I did do quite a bit of research before building a cannon and lighting the darn thing the first time.  You need to understand the combustion process before getting started.  As I know your comment about safety concerns and regulations in the States versus the U.K. MUST have been a joke and that many folks use gas to heat their wooden smoke house I thought you were curious as to what would happen if a gas bottle exploded.  I hope I was helpful in answering your question.

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Danny,

Really???? It was rhetorical with a laugh added in as were my other post especially regarding the Insurance man and the Fire brigade! Some guys got it quickly! But as there is not internation in posts or emails its hard to get the fun across, just depend on where your at when you read them. Most of my posts are meant that way but maybe my NE humor isn't travelling that well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If this were BGT I think "Simon" just pressed his buzzer! Lol!

However you learn something new every day and I CERTAINLY have but didn't expect that sort of "info" from a smoking forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. but good info I wont forget that in a hurry.


----------



## jockaneezer (Jun 2, 2015)

Thought we might have problems with Makems and Geordies on here, but Makems and Texans is a new one though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's the trouble with posts, 2D writing in a 3D world, anyhoo I used to be partial to a few "Backyard Ballistics" in my youth, will have to have a reminisance when we meet up next Danny, maybe I should bring my carbide cannon to Woodhall ?


----------



## wade (Jun 2, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> anyhoo I used to be partial to a few "Backyard Ballistics" in my youth, will have to have a reminisance when we meet up next Danny,


Me too - and for several years I was a partner in a professional fireworks display company to help me satisfy my love of loud noises 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh i think i got the loud noise wade, my ears (and arxx) are still ringing lol! never had such a battering since i was at school! and touche jock well wrote! Lol!
 But now the sugar coat..... well if we all had the same point of view it wouldnt be a healthy disussion forum and i would be a leming! but its the man with the biggest gun that wins and i aint got no gun. So peace im a lover not a fighter
Keep fumin!
ps theres a bit of humour thrown in there in case its missed


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 2, 2015)

How about pistols at dawn? Lol!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 2, 2015





!! (Edit) I'am keeping out of this one!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello.  This thread has gone WAY off topic and we are not helping the OP.  The question was how to fuel his beautiful smoke house.  It has degraded to something it should have never been.  Let's get back to business and help him get his smoke house going.  PLEASE.  The OP has become disengaged from his own thread.  We are not about this.  We are about helping folks.  In fighting is NOT what the U.K. Group is about.  We are here to "spread the word".  YES!  I am ashamed to admit guilty!  I got drawn in.  I am sorry if I have offended anyone.  So let's move on and get down to business.  Of course many of you know me and you know I will take tha piss in a heartbeat and give as good as I get but this thread has for some reason over stepped the bounds.  It's turning ugly.  AND I am as guilty as the next man.  PLEASE! bring it back into line and answer the OP's original question.

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes i agree! 
I got sucked in too, felt i had been mis read, my bad! my sincere apologies to danny and dusty. i suppose we all have a few teeth but as you say lets get on and help the lad as its not conducive to good forum banter and it one helova site
also sorry to all the other forum members dragged in.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 3, 2015)

I wholly agree, managed to keep out of this one.

Danny, jusy an idea, why don't we start a "BANTER" thread, then thinks that via off the original thread topic can be continued on the Banter Thread, leaving the thread to be respected and answered. Also members who do not want to or feel uncomfortable who have read the thread will be more likely to contribute to the original thread. Just a thought.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (Jun 4, 2015)

Excellent Idea Smoking Monkey, do you want to do the honours?


----------

